# Palembang the jewel of Sumatra



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

*It's PALEMBANG....*
~The capital city of South Sumatera province,INDONESIA
~The cleanest city in ASEAN!

Where is PALEMBANG?









~The famous AMPERA Bridge...











































































VISIT MUSI 2008....!
VISIT PALEMBANG!​


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks so clean,right?


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool.  I've always wondered what Palembang looked like. Looks nice, thanks!


----------



## smoothcake (Nov 20, 2007)

cleanest....ahahah...ever consider that again......lol


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*hahaha*

*CLEANEST CITY??? SWEET PROPAGANDA:banana::banana: THE CLEANEST CITY IN SOUTH EAST ASIA IS SINGAPORE......EVERYONE KNOW THAT!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice city


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

adeperdana05 said:


> *CLEANEST CITY??? SWEET PROPAGANDA:banana::banana: THE CLEANEST CITY IN SOUTH EAST ASIA IS SINGAPORE......EVERYONE KNOW THAT!*


PROOF YOUR WORDS!!!

10/09/08 01:28
Palembang awarded cleanest city in SE Asia trophy

Palembang, South Sumatra, (ANTARA News) - Palembang got an ASEAN award as a clean and enviromentally sound city and became one of the cleanest cities in Southeast Asia.

The award was received by Palembang mayor Eddy Santana Putra in Hanoi, Vietnam, Wednesday.

Administrative affairs assistant of the Palembang city administration A. Farhan AS said to celebrate the achievement, some preparations were made by the local government.

"The trophy will be demonstrated to the residents of the city by parading it through its main streets," Farhan said.

"The achievement is an encouragement to the local governments to further clean up the area," he said, adding that the award is a credit not only to the city administration, but to the Palembang residents as well.

According to Farhan, the trophy was scheduled to arrive in Palembang on Sunday (Oct 12) and will be paraded on Monday (Oct 13).

Head of Palembang`s Regional Environmental Impact Management Agency Kemas Abu Bakar said the city achieved the award because it had also won the Adipura trophy in 2006 and 2007. (*)

COPYRIGHT © 2008


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

oweeyman said:


> 10/09/08 01:28
> Palembang awarded cleanest city in SE Asia trophy
> 
> Palembang, South Sumatra, (ANTARA News) - Palembang got an ASEAN award as a clean and enviromentally sound city and became one of the cleanest cities in Southeast Asia.
> ...


Very interesting article


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

More Pics for Palembang....










Green Palembang!





































NEW YEAR EVE IN PALEMBANG..










ELECTRONIC AREA










STREETSCAPES


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

More Pics..


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

MoRe Photos:









A STADIUM


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Musi River,Ampera Bridge,Palembang,.,.










Delicious Palembang food,Pempek..


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics.


The article said "One of the cleanest" not THE cleanest so its categorized along with other cities not mentioned.


----------

